# Memory keeps disappearing is great chunks



## TheOneAndOnly (Jan 16, 2007)

I have had my pc for about a year now i have two hard drives one is a ssd and the other is a sshd but recently my main hard drive the ssd had just lost about 12 gb in a day 

I had about 32gb left on my ssd then next min i look its at 4gb and every day it seems to keep going down so i just deleted about 8gb of junk in my download folder and it gave me about 9.52gb and in about 20 mins i have lost about 500mb any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Use Space Sniffer to see what is taking up all the space.


----------



## TheOneAndOnly (Jan 16, 2007)

got back to my pc after 2 hours and my memory had gone up too 11gb now 
i will keep your advise in mind incase this happens again thanks


----------

